# I Got A New Idea !!!!!



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok I went about feeding my rhom tonight, he eats frozen foods. But I've been trying to get him to eat pellets for some time now. Anyways, I found out a way for him to eat pellets without him knowing. Tonight I fed scallops, and I decided to stuff pellets into the center of the scallop. My rhom immediately ate the scallop, and all the pellets in the middle. I feel he will become even more healthy now that I can get pellets into him.

Go ahead & try it, it might just work.

I'm sure pellets as part of the diet will improve colour/health/activeness/etc.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have done something similar to my other p's that would not eat pellet i pushed them through the mouth of the whitebait i fed them.
the p's i have now though eat pellet so i dont bother
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

phil said:


> I'm sure pellets as part of the diet will improve colour/health/activeness/etc.


 definetly ....glad to hear he's doing well


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ill try that 
my spilo will only eat live food and meat


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

great idea man


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

hmmmmm worth a try


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Good job. Glad to see that it worked.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

ive been doing that for a while with bluegill feeders i just stuff a buncha pellets down their mouth before throwing em in.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ill try that when my P stop ripping their food to shreds.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

cool...ill try that out with my rhom....


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

if he eats feeders filled with pellets would he eventually take the pellets on its own?....


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I dout hed ever take the pellets on his own, they probably need to be mixed in with a taste he likes.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

good idea. Im going to try that!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

try stuffing it with the CHRONIC!! then put in a couple of feeders! watch the fun begin!! dont overfeed NOT responsible for any deaths!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce experimenting :nod: I know most Rhomz are picky eatters. But of course


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

A pic of a pellet!


----------

